# Honeymoon Europe Road Trip



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All,
Evie and I have booked the wedding for the end of May this year and we have decided that we will spend 2-3 weeks honeymooning around europe in the Hymer and I have been tasked with arranging the routes etc 8O 

The rough outline I have in my head would be something along the lines of Dover- Calais, 
down through East france to the south coast,
along the riviera into Italy,
maybe down to Pisa ( I have a friend who hires ducatis there :lol: )
Bologna (ducati factory)
up to the Italian lakes
Austria 
Germany etc etc

Another thought as Evie and I are HUGE bike fans would be leave UK around the 9th June and head down through France to Spain to make the MotoGP Barcelona round on the 14th June.
Head from there across the riviera into italy.
Pisa, bologna, lakes
then head up through Germany to reach assen for the 27th for the next round?

I really do not have a clue!! Just looking for some ideas I guess. The plan would be to spend days where we are having a good time and move on when the weathers bad etc.

We also plan on using it to make notes on where we want to come back to and spend some time.

think of it as a recon of europe  

what I do not want it to be is 3 weeks of racing flat out on Mways to get to pre determined places! I want to be relaxed and see the sights (we will also have the woofer with us) 

What do you think? Is there places we MUST see? I for instance have only been to Munich for 2 days and have not seen any of germany but have seen a lot of france \ spain. Evie has not seen much of europe at all.

your thoughts please!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

it looks like a lot of mileage for 2-3 weeks 
why not use via michelin see here and work out a few routes 
chapter


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds like too much for 3 weeks I am afraid....
Especailly as you don't wan to be TOOO TIRED do you?

Oh - don't have a flag pole and do put down any corner steadies, oh, and, be careful http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58616-days0-orderasc-0.html

Enjoy what you see - don't rush....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*and verse*



 chapter said:


> it looks like a lot of mileage for 2-3 weeks
> why not use via michelin see here and work out a few routes
> chapter


I would agree with Chapter on this. Also bear in mind when you put routes into viamichelin the calculation will assume you are traveling at just under the speed limit for the roads. It does not take into consideration, specific vehicle speeds, road delay, jams and most important, fuel stops for you and the Vehicle.

Anything viamichelin says, double it.

At least with autoroute by Microsoft you can put in breaks, fuel stops, vehicle and road speeds. However, even this will not account for any delays.

For the Eastern Med trip I think you need at least 3 weeks, to enjoy 4.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

you cant go near the duke factory and tell them you have a straight 4 !


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Morning R6demon,

We are planning a similar trip (not a honeymoon I might add, and no bike racing GP's etc as we sold the Blackbird now).

I just bought the ACSI guide and accompanying DVD which is really good for working out a trip. You can select an area , or town, right click and then ask for all campsites nearby and you have a selection that you can browse through or even compare in a list of facilities if you want. It then will work out a route for you.

It's not all singing and dancing but it does give you an idea of where you can go and with judicious use of "way points" you can take in to account particular roads you prefer. (e.g. NOT motorways).

Have a look at their website for further information as they also offer out of season special rates of 11,13 and 15€ maximum price sites if you wish.

Have great trip... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

All,

Thank you for the replies, after re looking at this you are all quite right in that it is just too many miles and not enough time. On a quick calculation we would have to be travelling 180+ miles a day!!!! 8O 

Has anyone got any places that are must sees?

Ideally it would be good to get a mix of local sites \ wild camping (never done this) and main club type sites.

France > Italy > Switzerland > Germany perhaps??

We have spent quite a lot of time in Spain so happy to miss it out on this occasion.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> you cant go near the duke factory and tell them you have a straight 4 !


LOL I have a V4 now! :twisted:

I have just always used that nickname on the web!

By the way, I like the thread about the sex in caravans!! DAMN thats a scary thought!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

V4  good good.. what is it ? must be a vfr ?


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Colonel,

Is this the site you were referring too?

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> V4  good good.. what is it ? must be a vfr ?


Did you not clock the bike in my avatar?????? 

Only Joking,I only got to ride that for the day, main bike is indeed the VTEC VFR, was trying to think of a way to attach it to the Hymer without a trailer LOL!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Another thought is we could spend most of the time exploring Italy. We both LOVE italian food and its always been some where I fancied exploring?

Its a case of to many ideas and not enough decissions at the min.

I think because this is our first big trip in the Camper that we really do not know what to expect \ do!

The other question is what to do about ferries etc to get the best deal \ crossing?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

r6demon

Congratulations on your forecoming wedding.

Slow down. You miss to much if you do too many miles.
We did that in the early years and now we drive to a area for the first day or two and then concentrate on that area.
You have all your life to see the rest.

Sure you will have more to think about on your honeymoon than travel. :lol: :lol: 

Good luck


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Did you not clock the bike in my avatar


ahh 

I cant see avatars at work 

have a great one  , would love to take my VFR around, trailer is the only way really


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

we did this route although abit more but i agree it is too much for 3 weeks. I think you could head for st tropez, nice, cannes, monaco and monte carlo. This is a fantasic coastline and the sites are good along here. Italy is a must but when you have more time. We travelled for 5 months and spent 4 weeks in italy and that wasnt long enough. You can do the riviera coast in a couple of week and spend the rest travelling. We hired a moped in nice and went to monte carlo and monaco, it is the best way to see it. Will be happy to give you any info.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Now, what I want to know is, when is the wedding. and are we all invited??
Just think of the fun you would have with so many MHF members wishing you well on the day, and all turning up in their 'vans?

Ca


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I think the touring \ road trip part of it is a big thing for us, just bumbling along stopping where we fancy without too much planning. If we dont want to drive we just stay where we are kind of thing.

The idea was to have a rough route worked out and see how far we got. To me 3 weeks sounds like ages but in reality I know it will fly.

the sound of visiting a couple of countries during the tour sounds cool too  

the wedding is at the end of May in the lakes and is a very small affair. If anyone is in the lakes around that time you would be welcome to pop by for a drink 8) or if you are around bedfordshire area first week of june then we have our party. drop me a PM


----------

